# Puppy sitting



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So im puppy sitting my friends 7 month old show amstaff till monday night

He met sadie and did very well. Sadie is THE best well rounded dog ive ever had besides Rufus.
Moe on the other hand hates him, growled at him numerous times. So ill be doing rotations . Abby met him and did better then moe.

Sadie and Cove


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Attempting to hang out. He doesnt sit still lol.. even moe at this age wasnt this hyper hahaha


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

And Dale thought I was bad when it comes to collecting critters.I have met my match,ME..........


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Over-animal'd !


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is afraid of the roosters crows lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry ME. I dont trust pit bulls.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Its ok dawg, not everyone does. My rufus was one of the good ones, we did therapy work and broke alot of stereotypes about the breed, 
He was one of the best, we did alot of education and therapy work in the 13.5 years i had him before he passed of cancer.
Not everyone likes the breed, unfortunately bad breeding has ruined their reputation.. i have come across bad ones too in my share of rescue. They are my breed of choice and have been for 20 years.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bring puppy in bathroom while you shower they said,, this way puppy isnt in crate they said..remove all wires so puppy doesnt chew a wire they said, add puppys mat, marrow bone, water they said... puppy will chew marrow bone they said....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I kept peeking while showering, figured let him have some fun. He didnt touch the marrow bone lol. He gets into everything omg. Ive never had a puppy here like this. Even on leash tied to me he gets into crap


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How long are you puppy sitting for?Is it almost over?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Monday night he leaves, my friend will come get him once she leaves the airport


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's gonna be a long weekend.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol yep


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I have a pit lab mix he is so nice loved the tast of chickens at first till I shocked it out of him lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

One more day!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He should be picked up by 8pm tomorrow. Her flight lands 445 pm if all goes well and she is coming straight here to get him


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

We "sat" a dog one time when I was little he was a pug and his name was Alfi lol he was a character he would jump on the couch and stare at my mom watching for her to notice we would put him in the bathroom at night and when we went to brush our teeth he would slip out the door and run all over place


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Tired puppy


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok for sone reason i cant attach pictures


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I couldn't post at all the other night. I was hoping it was the slow cable at DD's house.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok now it works


----------

